# daughters labs



## smokedog911 (May 20, 2015)

Hi,

My daughter is having some symptoms similar to hypothyroid and convinced the doctor to run blood work.

TSH 2.97 .49-4.00

free t3 2.97 2.5-3.9

T4 15.7 5.5-12.0

I am thinking her t3 is low, t4 has me confused.


----------



## smokedog911 (May 20, 2015)

oh since no one has replied, she is 21 years old and they plan to re test the T4. still looking for input or the equation for optimum t3 levels


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

smokedog911 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My daughter is having some symptoms similar to hypothyroid and convinced the doctor to run blood work.
> 
> ...


 Is the T-4 actually Free T-4 or Total 4?

Your Daughters FT-3 is on the low side . Closer to 3/4 of range is optimal, A TSH of 1 is optimal.

You might want to include Ferritin and Epstein Barr next time you request labs.

What did her doctor have to say about the labs?


----------



## smokedog911 (May 20, 2015)

It's total t4. He is going to re-check it in a month. He says there is really no need to do free t4 that total t4 with free t3 is good.


----------

